# mantis twitching



## ddvw123abc (Sep 18, 2006)

my mantis is twitching and not getting up. if hand fed it but it eats slow it cant stand up or move its claws up to its mouth what should I do?


----------



## wuwu (Sep 18, 2006)

hmm it might be getting ready to molt. when they're close to molting, they get very limp and weak.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2006)

> hmm it might be getting ready to molt. when they're close to molting, they get very limp and weak.


Never seen one get limp and weak before molting. Give it some time to see what happens. Sometimes they get sick and die for no obvious reason. ddvw123abc we have an introductions forum for you to make your intro to everyone.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 18, 2006)

my praying mantis is gray i think its a bud wing its abdomen moves around alot though


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 18, 2006)

and its twitching alot


----------



## sean (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it an adult??? it may be coming to the end of its life naturally?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 19, 2006)

shes fine now :  she just needed some time she layed what seemed to be a egg case but it looks like a little wave and is like about the size of a bead


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 20, 2006)

what do budwings eat?


----------

